# Magnet decal?



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you guys have magnet decals. I don't like putting stickers on my vehicles (long story that involves bad luck and a window being shot out.)


----------



## fishinfisher (May 8, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a magnet decal. I kinda like the window decals the only thing stopping me from purchasing one is the size! They are huge!! I would still pay $5 for one half the size.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

They are too big..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll look into possibly getting magnets and/or downsizing the stickers. The reason the stickers are that size, is due to the url at the bottom. I don't see that shrinking well, so I might design a new sticker (I had in mind those round OBX stickers, but OGF) but I am all ears if anyone has any ideas. Single color, vinyl transfer, etc...


----------

